# Surcouf liquide les anciens iPod mini



## pioupiou (28 Février 2005)

Vu samedi chez SURCOUF Haussmann , des ipod mini (surement des anciens) 4go a 189 euros... 

Par contre chez FNAC ST LAZARE , y sont toujours a 279...:mouais:


----------



## PinkTurtle (28 Février 2005)

pioupiou a dit:
			
		

> Vu samedi chez SURCOUF Haussmann , des ipod mini (surement des anciens) 4go a 189 euros...
> 
> Par contre chez FNAC ST LAZARE , y sont toujours a 279...:mouais:



A la fnac de Brest, ils sont à 199 euros. Ce sont aussi des anciens ipod mini.


----------



## Caster (28 Février 2005)

ah !!! il y a peut-être moyen de faire une bonne affaire .... mais je ne me souviens plus ..... quelle est l'autonomie de l'ancienne génération des iPod mini ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (28 Février 2005)

A surcouf Strasbourg les prix sont les anciens encore pour les 4Go mini


----------



## PinkTurtle (28 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> ah !!! il y a peut-être moyen de faire une bonne affaire .... mais je ne me souviens plus ..... quelle est l'autonomie de l'ancienne génération des iPod mini ?


je pense pas que ce soit une bonne affaire à ce prix la: les nouveaux ipod mini sont à 192 euros si tu es étudiant donc moins chers! sinon, pour 10 euros près...

je crois que c'etait 8h l'autonomie avant. et maintenant 18h officiellement, pour 10 euros....


----------



## Dark Templar (28 Février 2005)

Au dessus de 160 euros un ancien iPod mini ne vaut pas le coût (je dis ça mais je compte bien vendre le mien beaucoup plus cher )


----------



## yret (28 Février 2005)

En attendant encore un peu, Surcouf est bien capable de nous produire une de ces bourdes dont ils ont le secret (rappelez-vous l'erreur de prix sur le pwb 17" et sur un PDA) !


----------



## Mickjagger (1 Mars 2005)

Ben l'interet ca peut etre le cable firewire livré avec l'ancien modèle, donc 19 euros d'économisés.  
et si on aime les coloris "moins francs"  (ou le modèle doré


----------



## vincmyl (1 Mars 2005)

Il n'y a plus l'iPod doré car c'est lui qui se vendait le moins?


----------



## alèm (1 Mars 2005)

bientôt il n'y aura plus vincmyl le type qui posait les questions les plus neuneus ?


----------



## pioupiou (1 Mars 2005)

Il n'y a plus l'iPod doré car c'est lui qui se vendait le moins?

Effectivement , il ne reste chez couf que trois couleurs, le doré ne figure pas


----------



## ederntal (1 Mars 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> je pense pas que ce soit une bonne affaire à ce prix la: les nouveaux ipod mini sont à 192 euros si tu es étudiant donc moins chers! sinon, pour 10 euros près...
> 
> je crois que c'etait 8h l'autonomie avant. et maintenant 18h officiellement, pour 10 euros....



c'etait 12h avant


----------

